# Gold Marc insert blower?



## doxielovr (Feb 10, 2012)

I have a classic Gold Marc fireplace insert. Can anyone tell me where to get a replacement blower for it? It had a Fasco on it but no tag with part numbers and I cannot seem to locate an exact replica anywhere, the mounting holes are not lining up with my stove. Do you know if they come without holes pre-drilled in the mounts? This insert was in my house when I bought it, and it works great, but the blower quit.


----------



## TradEddie (Feb 10, 2012)

Are you sure the blower is finished?  I found that it was relatively easy to completely disassemble the entire blower and motor (even removing the coils), then clean out thirty years of crud, re-lubricate and reassemble.  Fun project for a rainy day.
When I looked at Fasco catalogs thinking I would need a new motor, I couldn't find an exact match, but it looked like you could drill holes on several models that would fit.

TE


----------



## doxielovr (Feb 10, 2012)

Cleaned it all out and tried again, but it started smoking, so.....calling it dead. I was going to try taking it to a local small engine repair shop & seeing if it could be rebuilt, as I am not the least bit mechanical.


----------



## TradEddie (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm replacing my Gold Marc insert in a few weeks, I'll keep the blower so if you have no luck before the season is over, you can have it for 1/4 of whatever a new blower costs.  It probably won't be worthwhile to pay shipping but I'm often around New Paltz, NY during the spring and summer if that's close to you.

TE


----------



## ed levy (Jan 19, 2013)

* Fasco 50755-D500 80 to 125 CFM Centrifugal Blower Assembly - 50755-D500 that is the info you need for the replacement for the blower in your gold marc fireplace insert *
*I live in woodbourne ny  and my insert has about a 5 hr burn time what is yours *


----------



## Ben fenner (Jan 27, 2013)

ed levy said:


> * Fasco 50755-D500 80 to 125 CFM Centrifugal Blower Assembly - 50755-D500 that is the info you need for the replacement for the blower in your gold marc fireplace insert *
> *I live in woodbourne ny  and my insert has about a 5 hr burn time what is yours *


----------



## Ben fenner (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a gold marc free standing plainsman my mothers house has the insert I can get a steady 8-10 hr burn with oak .gave 50 bucks for the stove as it was heading to the scrap yard .had to weld a new baffle plate in but other than that it hasn't been touched I've used it 8- 10 it's a great older stove


----------

